# favorite candybar



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I was just sitting here eating out of my assortment of fun size candy, and a question poped into my head. In honor of halloween what is everybody's top five candybars? Mine are as follows.

1.) snicker
2.) mars bar
3.) payday
4.) twix
5.) baby ruth
6.) butterfinger
7.) zero bar


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Snickers
Take 5
Butterfinger
Milky Way
Zero
Reeses Cup


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Gotta love the whachamacalit{sp} and the 100 Grand. Areyou guys communists?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My Top 10 all time favorites...

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
Mounds
Cow Tales
Original Peanut Chews
Chuckles
Mallow Cup
Bit O Honey
Bonomo's Turkish Taffy-Strawberry
Necco Wafers
Chunky


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Blaylock said:


> My Top 10 all time favorites...
> 
> Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
> Mounds
> ...


Geez Dave, your old. :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Skor! Skor! Skor!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kit Kat
Reeses PBC
Take 5
Hershey's Special Dark
Cadbury


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

Snickers by a mile, but my second would be O Henry. 

Larry


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Not in particular order as it changes dependant on mood

Snickers
Twix
Skor
Charleston Chew
Coffee Crisp


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
Payday
M&M's (not a candy bar, but still candy)
Charleston Chew
Snickers


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh God its impossible to have a favorite, but one of my favorites that a lot of people havent seemed to try is a 5th Avenue.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any Frey chocolate bar. Their new Citron & Poivre is amazing, as is their Red Hot Pepper. 

Really hard to find Frey in the USA, so I buy them 30+ at a time in Switzerland.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here are my top 5 in no particular order:
Butterfinger
Nestle Crunch
Whachamacallit
Reeces
Kit Kat


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Milky Way
3 Musketeers
Reeses Cup
Look/ Big Hunk ( thats right, you have to be almost 50 years old to remember these)
Toblerone
Snickers


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Lion Bar

made by nestle for Europe, but you can get them at World Market and some grocerie stores


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Cherry Blossoms
Mackintosh toffee
Smarties (the real ones)
Crunchie
Coffee Crisp

Can you tell what I eat when I visit Canada?


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Milky Way DEEP FRIED!!!:dr


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Reese Peanutbutter cups
Hersey w/ almonds
Dove Special Dark
Clark Bar
Zagnut


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Ummm...Yes,YES YES YES YES AND YES!!!!! 


More please. :dr


Snickers
Zero
Anything with chocolate.


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

1. Milky Way Dark
2. Violet Crumble "It's the way it shatters, that matters."
3. Snickers
4. Mr. Goodbar
5. Ghiradelli 60% Cacao bars (okay, not a "candy bar," but, man they're good.


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

PB Max

They don't make them anymore.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Toffifay
Mallo Cup
Sky Bar

scottie


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

oh gotta be coffee crisp, bounty and wunderbar, in that order.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Zero
Snickers
Take 5
Twix
Kit Kat
Baby Ruth


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Clark bar!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Milky Way
Clark Bar
Butterfinger:tu


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Reeces cups
Mr. goodbar 
:dr:dr:dr


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Milky Way, Payday, Peanut M&M's


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Reese cups FTW


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Not a candy bar, but gotta give it up for Milk Duds!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Butterfinger!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Coffee Crisp
Kit Kat
Mars
Turkish Delight
Bounty

I'm Canadian, if you can't tell


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Reeses!


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

skor
heath
kit kat
snickers
100 grand


----------



## RockonbigB (Apr 27, 2008)

I really like whatchamacalit sp?, But I never pass up a violet crumble when I see them.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

do whoppers count?


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Coffee Crisp.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Snickers
Fast Break
Nutrageous
Krackel
when I was little I loved 3 Musketeers


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Payday
2. Snickers

Everything else pales in comparison. And I hate Three Musketeers, Milky Way, or any 'soft' interior candy bars. 

Oh, yeah, does a Sees Nuts and Chews count for candy bars? If it does it's near the top of my favorite list.


----------



## fr8boss (Nov 2, 2008)

1. Hands Down....Snickers!:tu

2. Hersheys Milk Chocolate

3. Almond Joy

4. Three Musketeers

5. Zero (although these seem to be hard to find).


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wife loves milky ways but they are not availabe up here so everytime i go over i have to come back with a bag or 2
i like the big turk, crunchie and skor


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not a candy fan, but I like Hershey bars, with Smokehouse Almonds on the side.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

100 grand
reese's cups
and sourpatch kids, do they count?


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Heath Bar - Chocolate covered Toffee , what not to like?
Mounds - Bitter Dark Chocolate and Sweet Coconut Yum!!
Nestle's Crunch - A Classic!


----------



## bonjing (Nov 27, 2008)

cadbury flake

violet crumble

twix


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

1) Snickers

2) Take 5

3)Almond Joy

4) Mars Bar

5) Opus X Power Ranger - After all that sugar, I'll be so wired that I'll need a smoke to help me chill.:chk


----------

